# Copyright for military aircraft



## stevep63 (Apr 11, 2016)

Question about copyright laws and military aircraft:

1. Since vintage US Military aircraft are owned by the government, are likenesses of them public domain? I mean, if I was to Illustrate by hand, say, a North American B-25 Mitchell, would I have to pay rights to North American? Or, is it because the US Government bought and owned the plane from North American, then I could freely use it on a T-Shirt?

2. If I DID have to get a copyright permission from North American, what about the WWII airplane companies such as Curtiss Aircraft that are now out of business? Could I sell Illustratrations of Curtiss Aircraft planes legally?

3. I had read that perhaps vehicles that are over 70 years old are fair game? Anyone know if that's true?

Thank you and I apologize if someone had already asked this, but I searched and did't find anything. I found stuff about CIVILIAN vehicles like Ferrari and such, but nothing about Military vehicles.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Somebody will probably come along and disagree with me on this but i don't think there will be a problem with the likeness of old aircraft, it's not like you are actually manufacturing aircraft and violating design and technology patents. In the late 80's through the early 90's i worked at a good sized screen print shop in Phoenix called "Blackbird International"
We printed stuff with aircraft and tanks, (SR71 Blackbirds etc.)during the first gulf war it wasn't unusual to print 20-30,000 per run. They didn't need Government permission, in fact a lot of what we printed went to PX's & Commisarys for sale on military bases worldwide. 
I personally would do it if that was my market.
Good luck either way


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

veetwincowboy said:


> i don't think there will be a problem with the likeness of old aircraft, it's not like you are actually manufacturing aircraft and violating design and technology patents.


I agree 100%!


----------



## oogadog (Aug 23, 2011)

I sell airplane t-shirts, including vintage warbirds. I can tell you that many aircraft manufactures consider their brand name AND the shape of their aircraft a trademark.

I've done a lot of research and engaged in licensing discussions. For example: XXXXXXX Management company represents Lockheed Martin and manages the trademarks for any aircraft created in the last 100 years.

My wife works at Lockheed and I was able to talk to their director of licensing, who advised that licensing would be required and directed me back to XXXXXX Management company to negotiate the licensing fee.

That said, while licensing it advised, it's difficult for them to go after everyone and if you're small then it's likely not worth their time and effort.

Good Luck!
Randy


----------

